

Kickers are forever - cek
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/kickers-are-forever/

======
cek
"It’s like the Hacker Gods got lazy and just set a constant Kicker Improvement
parameter throughout the universe."

------
jessaustin
NFL kickers aren't as good as top rugby fly-halves, so until they are, we
should expect that improvement is still possible.

